# Rectal Prolapse?



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey there guys,The last few weeks have been a bit stressful, I've had reocurent bladder infections and the feeling I can't empty my bowel properly. Last friday something started coming out of my bottom when I was trying to go to the toilet. I've since visited several doctors who refused to examine me or examined me for like 5 seconds and said there was nothing wrong, when I've looked in the mirror myself and it certainly looks very worrying! I can only empty my bowel when it is urgent and even then it comes out in thin small pieces because the thing that comes out of my bottom doesn't really allow much room to get things through. I've been trying all week to see a different GP than the idiot who felt for five seconds and suggested I eat more fibre, despite the fact he said he could feel stool in my bowel and I told him I literally didn't have the muscle strength to pass it. The doctors told me to phone up at 8.30 today and I phoned up at 8.33 and all the appointments were gone! gr. So anyway my family are coming to see me tomorrow (I'm at uni) and they've told me they'll take me to the hospital because the doctors here are useless. I'm going to take a photo myself so I can show them I am not lying! I've also had a feel up there and it feels like something has gone wrong, it also feels a bit like my bowel is pressing into the wall of my vagina but it could just be the pressure of whatever the hell is happening down there. I really don't know but something is not right.So symptons:Something dark pinky coloured coming out of my bottom when I try to go to the bathroomDifficulty emptying my bowelPressure feeling in bottom and stomachRandom pains that come and go over abdomen and back (dif to normal IBS)Rectal prolapse? or something else? I guess I'll find out for sure tomorow, has anybody else suffered this and do you have any advice for me, how long does it take to treat, do they do surgery? Right now it is making my life quite uncomfortable and I am worrying constantly.Any help is appreciated!


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

First off how old are you? If I recall prolapse is not very common and it mostly effects older people (mostly women). Does it go back in or do you have to push it back in? It could just be (hopefully) and internal hemmorhoid. An internal hemmroid can also give you the incomplete feeling. I really wouldn't try to think on it to much seeing it says your at uni your fairly young. I read something that like 1 percent of the population has prolapse. With prolapses they usually have to repair it with surgery. Best of luck hope you feel better soon.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

Here you go mate here is a link on it. It says in the US .42% of the population has it. http://www.emedicinehealth.com/rectal_prol.../article_em.htm


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey s line, it goes back in by itself if I'm not trying to have a BM so it could well be a hemmeroid but its just annoying me the doctors saying theres nothing cause its making me feel really uncomfortable.I feel silly that I need to go to the hospital for reassurance but the doctors are just insiting theres nothing when clearly there is something.I think if it is a prolapse it is the start of one, maybe the mucosa one? as it is not like a large ammount coming off but still uncomfortable and hard to be normal.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

I know how you feel when I went to the doctor 3 times and they said no your fine you "can't" have IBS your a male. I just gave up and talked to my aunt who is a nurse (has been for 30+ years) and she has an IBD and she did the diagnosis for me. Even if you have the mucosal prolapse reading the symptoms list for a prolapse you don't seem to fit the bill for it. I would try taking some fibre and giving everything a rest and don't do any straining and see how you feel in a couple weeks. Hemmoroids are not a big deal (almost everyone gets them) a prolapse is kind of a bigger deal. Wouldn't worry if you don't have to.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

The problem is if I eat fibre it sets my ibs off and I'm already going several times with this, I tried eating fibre at the weekend and it just made me need the toilet like 4-5 times in a row but still meant I could not empty my bowel fully at once because of the thing in the way.I think I just need some reassurance to be honest, so I may go to hospital for that, it may seem silly to some but until I get a proper diagnossis I will just be worrying like crazy.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

Well another symptom of IBS is an incomplete BM feeling. I can't blame you for wanting the reassurance. Just try not to stress and think about it while your waiting to see the doctor. Best of luck mate hope all goes well and let us know how you get on.Cheers


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for your advice and support, I appreciate it. I think I'll most likely go to the hospital tomorrow to hopefully be diagnosed properly, although I could still get fobbed off. I am taking photos though!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

You do sound rather stressed and worried,hopefully the hospital doctor will have more time for you and put your mind at rest.I always have the feeling that i cannot empty my bowel properly,there feels as if there is something always left inside.Uncomfortable feeling.I also have a perineal descent due to continued straining,that means that my bladder and bowel lining is very weak.You can do pelvic floor excercises for it but to be honest i feel to ill to do anything,but i have told myself i have to start doing them to try and help myself.I always strain on the toilet,and have piles also which can feel like something is still in your back passage but i certainly know the difference between piles and stools,you know your own body.Take care and i hope you get on okay at the hospital and you feel a bit better.Take care.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

i get like this too, i would go to the public toilet about 4 times when up the town, the first time i go it might be small pellets then next time there would be more coming out, then back to pellets again :S it's pure weirdand that feeling like there's something stilll there, when i push there's like a weird wet feeling, feels like there's a tiny ball stuck in there and won't budge, then can hear those weird growling soundsi look in the mirror to see if there's anything sticking out but there's nothing sticking out :S but can feel like there's something thereit's a nightmare


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

For me i do not pass small pellets,my stools are always soft and should pass easily but do not,no idea why,its awful!Maybe the wet feeling you get,could it be mucous?That happens to me,feels like you want to pass a stool but it is just wet stuff on toilet roll.You can get internal piles maybe thats what you are feeling when you think there is something there.Your right ibs is a nightmare!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah that's probably it mucus, i passed a chunky bit of skin/jelly like stuff during the weeki first discovered i had internal piles when i went to the doctors because i was severely constipated, was given ointment stuff but it was useless, also used this liquid stuff in a syringe which my mother (who's a nurse) brought home for me, it numbed the pain for a short period of time but the pain came back againate lots of fibre, drinking plenty of mineral water etcstill no usewas then eventually put on fybogel but it didn't really help that much, then went back to the doctors again to say it wasn't stong enough so he put me on spasomal, i started to see a decrease a bit in having to go to the toilet, before it was really awful, i more or less lived in the bath roomi still get all that wind, bloated stomach, abdominal pains etci've been experiencing twitches around that area today which feels uncomfortablethe weird thing about those piles is that anytime i went to the health centre to get checked out by doctors they seen the piles but when i went up to the surgery ward in the hospital last week they done a camera test (which was the most uncomfortable feeling in my life) and said there was nothing there :S the doctor knew to look at me that i was really disappointed, he said there was nothing they could do, then he said he would give me fybogel but i told him i already tried it and it was useless, i stormed out in a huff cursing away lol was talking suicidal to the parents and everything when i got back homehave to go for another camera test in 6-7 weeks, i hope to god they find those piles and get them sorted out but i'll not get my hopes up because i built them up a bit too much last weekwould exercise be helpful in helping out the gas and growling? i don't really feel comfortable when running but i feel a bit better with cycling and don't seem as anxious, have an exercise bike ordered off the internet it's on it's way or would any supplements help that i could get off the doctor?is there any operations the surgeons could do at all, would love to get my back passage stitched up but i highly doubt that would happen, how much i would love to have a healthy bowel again







i used to be fit and healthy at one stage lol wish i could go back in time


----------



## JamesBean (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey everyone....I am new to this but am interested in this thread because i have the same symptoms as the girl above who is about to see a doctor... I am confused because i do not know if what is protruding from by backside when i strain is a hemroid or impartial rectal prolapse....kinda scared to? I have seen doctors and been physically examined and they said then dont feel anything so it could be an internal hemroid but they did not seem to think it was a rectal prolapse....i also had a barium enema done that showed no signs of anything. Have any of you had these similar symptoms and been diagnosed for hemroids or rectal prolapse? any info would be great!


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been to the doctors, I have quite a few things wrong, bit worried right now, I actually got a good dr for once who checked everything. I have some internal hemmeroids, which is what is coming out. However she found a great deal of other things wrong! I know I have not been going properly, thin, small stool, hard stomach, she said I am backed up my entire left hand side of my colon, she thinks there may be a blockage. Has given me suppositaries and some softener stuff. Have used a suppositary but only got a few tiny bits out with it. Really worried right now that it may not be able to move.She said my rectum was an unusual shape inside and she didn't know why. She then examined me gyn, which I've never had before. It was hurting quite a lot when she was pressing down on my stomach and she said something did not feel right







She is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound and thinks there may be another cause of why my bowel is blocked atm. Especially as I usually suffer from IBS-D and this started suddenly a few weeks ago.I have to go back if it doesn't start emptying significantly within a few days or it gets worse.I also had no urine infection, the results they sent off were all negatively so the "urine infections" I was falsely diagnosed with are actually a sympton of something pressing on my bladder, either my blocked bowel or whatever could be wrong with my uterus/cervix area.Will keep you updated. I'm very scared right now and just want to feel well. I am trying to keep going with my uni work which I have a lot of, it is very difficult and I don't feel like I want to go to my lecturers and tell them about this to get extensions.JamesBeam, get a second opinion! the first doctor who examined me didn't pick up a blockage, abnormal bowel shape or a hemmeroid at all. SEE A GOOD DOCTOR. They are hard to find.


----------



## JamesBean (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks libertine!Did you happen to have a barium enema/xray done? i think that would have shown a blockage in your bowels? or at least a small/squeezed section in your colon/anus?On another note.....Try not to let university stress you out! I recently graduated and when i look back on all the lectures/work/studying....i did stress out way to much then i should have! Just remember that you ARE going to get better - the exams will be written - so just give it all you got now and try not to stress!


----------



## JamesBean (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a bit more of my struggle:So originally when I went into a walkin clinic and told the doctor my symptoms the doctor suspected ulcerative colitis so i was given some suppositories for inflamation. I took them but didnt really notice any change? My symptoms started to dissapate until i had a bad weekend bender......now i started haveing a weird pain in my left lower abdomen. I go to the doctor again and he says that the pain is coming from my colon and that alcohol can make the symptoms of UC worse.....So again at this point i am suspecting UC....A few weeks pass and i went into the doc to get my perscription renewed but the original doc i was seeing wasnt there....Now i see a new doc and he says "you do not have UC" I knew one of the major symptoms of UC is diahrea and or going to the bathroom quite a bit durring the day....which i have never had....i am scheduled now for a sigmoidoscopy in march but am upset it will take that long to get some real proof of what is ailing me!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

hopefully use get better sooni've been getting a lot of dreams recently about being back at school doing exams with ibs symptoms, which is quite scary, in one of them i soiled myself (not in the real world but in the dream)it's starting to do my head ini have to go back to see a doctor in about 2 weeks time for a check up to see if those anti-depressants are helping, i still feel anxious, depressed and getting twitchesgoing to get him to check for piles again, i'll get him to take a picture this time if he sees anything and show it to the doctor in the surgery ward when i'm back up again in a few weeks timei can't even lie in bed comfortably anymore, i can't lie flat on my back because the piles start annoying me then when i lie on my sides they start to feel sore


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey jamesbean, I have not, this has all started in the last 4 weeks, the constipation, bloating, etc. and well in england things are a little slow... they're not even sending me for an ultrasound until sometime after 11th january!Also I dont have exams just work deadlines and stuff but I really want to go home and I can't due to group work obligations.the medicine they have given me has prebiotics in I think, massive gas! but I have to take it. Still no significant movement, just a tiny bit every now and then. Can still feel hard up entire left side.Piles are a real bummer, no pun intended! and horrible to suffer with. Mine are also stabbing quite a lot every now and then which is not helping with everything else going off in my body.I hope you are both feeling better soon!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

having piles is like being in mass, sit down get back up sit back down againthat's the way i feel now after going to the toilet, the alcohol probably has a part to play in it too


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

To The Libertine - this sounds very much like you have a prolapsed colon or a rectocele or both. You need to be examined by a colorectal surgeon. Not many gastroenterologists could pick this up. You may need a defecating proctogram. I know quite a lot about this. I am in the UK also.Have a look at this link http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-...d-prolapse.html You may also like to look at http://www.obstructed-defaecation.com/Please let me know what you think. Let me know what happens.Good luck.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

hey idkwia, how would I go about sorting that? The doctor didn't seem to feel anything and I can't see anyone like that without a referral in the UK. I am still going to the toilet but in small thin pieces mostly, occasionally I'll have a largish movement but it seems to be in raggedy pieces even then. This could be just due to a blockage? But I have felt inside my back passage and it does feel slightly odd. However the doctor said she could feel nothing down in my rectum and the constipation/blockage must be further up... what type of prolapse would this be, if any?It kind of feels tight up towards the top of my back passage if you feel inside and In the past few weeks I think stool has been trapped there but I dont know if its meant to be a really thin gap there and just open when you need to go.When I do push this eems to fall inwards, as if it could only evacuate when something is right down in my rectum, surely it's meant to help push from the top? I'm not sure how it all works though.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Libertine - firstly, of course, I am not a doctor and so I can only speak from personal experience and the research that I have done. However, from what you describe there is at least a strong suggestion that you may have something wrong with your pelvic floor. You need to get your anorectal physiology checked which will include a proctogram. You need to see a good colorectal surgeon; this does not mean that you will need surgery becuase they may be able to manage things more conservatively however it surely makes sense to find out what is going on. They may also give you a transit study whereby you swallow special capsules that leave markers and they can X ray you to see where the markers are and how long they take to go through your system and where they get held up.Where do you live in the UK because I may be able to suggest one of the guys I saw? You can now go to any hospital you wish within the NHS. You need to tell your GP what you want to do and that you are fed up with your symptoms.Let me know if you need any more info.Good luck.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I live in Glasgow,but i dont suppose you saw anyone up hear for your symptoms?


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

I live around the midlands, Nottinghamshire or Lincolnshire. Would a pelvic ultrasound pick up anything?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw a colerectal surgeon at Gloucester hospital, he examined with a finger and also looked inside the rectum with a proctoscope, he said i have a slight rectal mucosal lining prolapse where the lining is telescoping on itself. He said he does not want to do surgery and that for this it is not always successfull, and the only thing he suggested was not to strain and do pelvic floor exercises and it should not get any worse. I also have very weak pelvic floor muscles, i had a anal mametry test done where they put probes and a balloon up inside the rectum to test the muscle control, which is very weak also, I have ibs-d and always have loose/soft stools but still have to strain to evacuate, this must be due to the slack pelvic floor muscles and the weak anal muscles, as the physio said my squeeze and hold is not very strong.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm becoming 99% certain I've had some kind of prolapse. I've had to start helping the small bits that are coming down out. sometimes they wont come down, and sometimes when they do they go round to what I think is a recuole and I have to help them out. Help!The only time I have the feeling of emptying properly is taking a sappostiary, even then only a small ammount of little bits comes out. it just feels easier. I've been having to take two a day when the feeling comes for the past few days.what do I do, this is really affecting my life.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I totally understand the affect this has on your life!I have persistently strained for years,always feel there is more to come out,never feel empty properly,i have weak pelvic floor and weak muscles in rectum due to straining,so really should not strain,but easier said than done!I have seen a Physiotherapist who has given me pelvic floor exercises to do that will hopefully strengthen muscles though will take time,and also to sit with feet on a small step so that i am in right position on the toilet.Maybe you could see if you can get a referral to one,they can examine you and usually can tell what is happening in your back passage.My physio was very understanding.Take care.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

*The Libertine* - the two above are correct in that sugery is often not required as improvement can be made with certain exercises and also training on how to go to the toilet properly (many people don't use the correct technique when defecating). In addition, in certain circumstances, specialist nurses can train you how to use colonic irrigation on yourself in order to fully evacuate.However, in my case, as indeed for many other people, the prolapse was very large and so all the pelvic floor training in the world would not make a difference and hence I had surgery. As I have said before there are different types of surgery and none of them are 100% successful all of the time but as one surgeon explained it should at least put you in a better starting position than before.But before deciding on how to manage the problem it perhaps makes sense to know exactly what you are dealing with and therefore you need some form of testing which I have mentioned before and Cherrypie09 has confirmed this. As I said I am not a doctor, but I really don't think an Ultrasound can pick up this type of abnormality.With regards to surgeons near your area, I did see a surgeon called David Jayne who is at Leeds Infirmary. He was a very nice chap and he has a lot of experience in this subject. He told me about how he cured a lady who had emptied herself for 20 years using a spoon. I would certainly suggest seeing him. Hopefully he will be able to tell you what the problem is and whether for example if you have a rectocele. I would also suggest that you get a second opinion if considering surgery but that is just my way of looking at things.Let me know how you get on and good luck.*Diana63* - You were asking about a surgeon in your area. There is a surgeon in Edinburgh called Mr David Bartolo. I have not met him but he wrote a research paper on internal prolapse called "Treatment of Internal Prolapse by Rectopexy" so it seems he knows a great deal about this problem. His email address is [email protected] me know how you get on and good luck.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for the information.I have been told i do not have a prolapse,but if i carry on straining the way i do i probably will,not a nice thought!So i shall keep the info you have given me.


----------



## gjazz35 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sé cómo te sientes cuando fui al médico 3 veces y me dijeron que no la multa que "no puede" tener su IBS un varón. Me dio por vencido y hablé con mi tía que es enfermera (ha sido de 30 + años) y ella tiene una EII y el diagnóstico que hizo para mí. Incluso si usted tiene prolapso de la mucosa de la lectura de la lista de los síntomas por un prolapso de la que no parecen encajar en el proyecto de ley para ello. Quiero tratar de tomar alguna fibra y dando todo lo que un descanso y no hacer ningún esfuerzo y ver cómo te sientes en un par de semanas. Hemmoroids no son gran cosa (casi todo el mundo sufran) un tipo de prolapso es un asunto muy grande. ¿No se preocupe si usted no tiene que hacerlo.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi guys, had a bit of a larger movement today but still was in the pieces though it could be the medication I'm on. I'm rather confused because some of my stomach still feels hard which I gather is still the blockage but without tmi I can clearly see the stool coming through contains food I ate just yesterday. Is it possible I have a bit of a blockage that other stool is making it's way around?Still struggling with normal evac and will be trying to get referred to a specialist asap.Diane, glad you havn't had one hopefully you can get the proper treatment to prevent it from happening! Hopefully I'll find out whether I've had one or just on my way pretty soon.


----------

